# HELP!! MAC online ordering fraud?



## chaffsters33 (Jan 8, 2009)

So I took advantage of the FF sale and I placed around a 330$ order with the discount. I got an email from the MAC site with all the information and the order number:
Thank you for placing your order at M·A·C Cosmetics Online.
   Your order has been received and will be processed within 5 - 7 business days. When your order is shipped, you'll receive an email from us with the shipping details. Please refer to your order number whenever contacting M·A·C Cosmetics Online Service.
        Order Number: *363991803

Then I got an email from the same adress, but MAC was not capitalized, and in the subject bar it had a different order number.
This is what the email said:
*
Dear KATHERINE   

Thank you for placing your order with M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to obtain authorization for your credit card purchase 
and therefore, your order cannot be processed at this time.  Please contact us 
at 1-800-588-0070 to confirm your credit card information or provide us with 
another credit card number.

Your order will be placed on hold for (4) four business days pending your phone 
call.  While awaiting your response, we will continue to attempt to gain 
authorization during the next 4 days.

After four business days, we will assume that you wish to cancel this order.  If 
at any time you wish to place a new order, we will be happy to assist you.  For 
your protection, please do not provide credit card information via email, as 
email is not a secure method to send this sensitive information.

Thank you for your prompt attention to our request.

Best regards,

Barbi
M.A.C. Online
Customer Service
[email protected]

I thought it was kind of suspicious and wanted to
 make sure that I wasn't walking my self into a trap if i called this number.
Thanks mucho!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it the same number on the website ? The email looks genuine to me but if your unsure call the number on the MAC website.


----------



## kariii (Jan 8, 2009)

it's not suspicious at all. I've gotten the email before and it was legit, my card thought it was fraud since it was a big order on my CC that I never have done before and woudn't authorize it. Call your CC first and see why the order wasn't authorized then call mac back. Usually MAC will try again to see if the CC will authorize within that 4 days.


----------



## Jessie1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

It's definitely legit...I got the same e-mail because I'm an idiot and grabbed my American Express gift card instead of my credit card...They also gave my the same exact number to call and I did...You're OK!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_So I took advantage of the FF sale and I placed around a 330$ order with the discount. I got an email from the MAC site with all the information and the order number:
Thank you for placing your order at M·A·C Cosmetics Online.
Your order has been received and will be processed within 5 - 7 business days. When your order is shipped, you'll receive an email from us with the shipping details. Please refer to your order number whenever contacting M·A·C Cosmetics Online Service.
Order Number: *363991803*

*Then I got an email from the same adress, but MAC was not capitalized, and in the subject bar it had a different order number.*
*This is what the email said:*

Dear KATHERINE 

Thank you for placing your order with M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to obtain authorization for your credit card purchase 
and therefore, your order cannot be processed at this time. Please contact us 
at 1-800-588-0070 to confirm your credit card information or provide us with 
another credit card number.

Your order will be placed on hold for (4) four business days pending your phone 
call. While awaiting your response, we will continue to attempt to gain 
authorization during the next 4 days.

After four business days, we will assume that you wish to cancel this order. If 
at any time you wish to place a new order, we will be happy to assist you. For 
your protection, please do not provide credit card information via email, as 
email is not a secure method to send this sensitive information.

Thank you for your prompt attention to our request.

Best regards,

Barbi
M.A.C. Online
Customer Service
[email protected]

I thought it was kind of suspicious and wanted to
make sure that I wasn't walking my self into a trap if i called this number.
Thanks mucho!_

 
I get that all the time! I always forget the billing address for my credit card on file is diffrent than my shipping address so it gets declined and I have to call in with the billing address. Same kind of thing with you...


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 8, 2009)

Yup, same here, I've gotten it a couple times b/c my billing address was really screwy on the bank's records so it wasn't working on their site...lol. So yea don't worry about this one, although I wouldn't blame you since it seems like there's so much darn fraud these days!!


----------

